# Gen eye camera reel drawings



## STAR3658 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a damaged camera reel and need to fix the reel. I have jumped the gun and disassembled the camera from the line. After I had started making
the repairs when things were going well and I notice 6 wires in the line and 4 connection wires in the camera. I need to know were those other 2 wires go or do I need them. I cannot find any drawings or wiring schematics. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh boy this could be interesting


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, well we got lights and no camera or, locate...

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, well we got camera and no lights or, locate...

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, well we got locate and no lights or, camera...

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe...

Good luck with that.... :laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

STAR3658 said:


> I have a damaged camera reel and need to fix the reel. I have jumped the gun and disassembled the camera from the line. After I had started making
> the repairs when things were going well and I notice 6 wires in the line and 4 connection wires in the camera. I need to know were those other 2 wires go or do I need them. I cannot find any drawings or wiring schematics. Any help is appreciated.


 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

When it comes to General Wire products, my suggestion is to get ahold of your local General rep, and ask who he recommends to get it fixed.
The wrong wire connected to the right one COULD permanently screw your expensive cam.
I would suggest that next time, you take a photo of everything B4 you take it apart, so you have a visual of how to wire it back 2gether.
I own a Gen-Eye too, and there ain't NO WAY I'm gonna take it apart. It voids the warranty.


----------



## tnhomecraft (Aug 12, 2011)

*gen eye wiring info*

I have the pin out and wiring info for the camera real. we took our apart and made one. Shoot me a line for the pic. [email protected].

Dose anyone know if a different camera head will work with the gen eye monitor?? like one of the 500.00 ones off ebay?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

tnhomecraft said:


> I have the pin out and wiring info for the camera real. we took our apart and made one. Shoot me a line for the pic. [email protected].
> 
> Dose anyone know if a different camera head will work with the gen eye monitor?? like one of the 500.00 ones off ebay?


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------

